# Book dedication - not sure it sends the right message



## vimaxus

I'm looking to write a book dedication for a colleague (architect) who helped me a lot (he's retiring):
It was supposed to sound something like:
"A bit of beauty for my ray of hope"
Beauty is actually also along the idea of common-sense order (in architecture they're almost the same thing)

With a dictionary and google translate I got this:
"troszkę zaleta dla promyk nadziei"

Also please take into account that we are both male.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Vimaxus. This is definitely wrong. I don't write poetry in Polish, so I don't really know if I can come up with  a really nice phrase, but this one is really very bad and grammatically incorrect. Maybe; _Tochę piękna dla mojego promyka nadzieji_, but it still sounds a little bit cumbersome in to me. Maybe someone can help you better, but definitely don't use this phrase.


----------



## vimaxus

Got it! Thank you for the quick reply, I guess I'll wait a little longer then.


----------



## cyruslb

Believe me if you are not gay you'd better change this  

"Dla najlepszego kolegi"," for my best friend" would do well

Trust me, any poetry would sound gayish, you guys are both male, just be direct.


----------



## LilianaB

Vimaxus, I just meant that the machine translation was really bad, not your effort to translate the sentence. I hope you did not get offended. The translation I provided would suit more for a woman, and quite a womanish woman. I don't know how to describe it any better. It is close to the English phrase but it does not sound as good in Polish.

Maybe: _Troche_ _piękna dla prawdziwego artysty_. _A bit of beauty for a real artist_.


----------



## cyruslb

LilianaB said:


> Vimaxus, I just meant that the machine translation was really bad, not your effort to translate the sentence. I hope you did not get offended. The translation I provided would suit more for a woman, and quite a womanish woman. I don't know how to describe it any better. It is close to the English phrase but it does not sound as good in Polish.
> 
> Maybe: _Troche_ _piękna dla prawdziwego artysty_. _A bit of beauty for a real artist_.



Definitely a good alternative, it sounds straight enough


----------



## LilianaB

I think it is neutral. You can use it for anybody, even a woman. It might sound too cold for a woman, but I like it.


----------



## BezierCurve

Just a tiny typo there: "dla mojego promyka nadziei".


----------



## vimaxus

EDIT: I'm gonna go with : "_Troche piękna dla prawdziwego _architekt_"_

Thanks a lot for all your help! Very impressed with the time it took.


----------



## Lorenc

vimaxus said:


> EDIT: I'm gonna go with : "_Troche piękna dla prawdziwego _architekt_"_.


Why? No one suggested it, and it is grammatically wrong: the last word should be _architekta_.


----------



## LilianaB

Vimaxus. Don't worry it sounds great. I did not notice that you did not use _a_ at the end of _architecta_. I had artyst_y_. This is the correct form. You need _architecta_, and you will have a wonderful dedication.


----------

